# Cable Nokia 1100 no me funciona



## remramon2007 (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola gente desarrolle el cable para conectar el nokia 1100 a un pic y no me funciona... les cuento que utilise un max232 y los cables los solde a los terminales del celular.
probe la placa por separado y va de 10... funciona perfecto esto lo probe uniendo las patas de salida y entrada de datos del MAX envie información y regresa perfectamente... pero... en el momento de conectarla al celular puff no funciona...
envie un par de instrucciones y se me apaga el celular... en algunos casos se reinicia

no se si estare enviando mal los datos o no... pero he leido bastante sin pegar una...
ya desarrolle otra placa con la cual logro comunicar un sony ericsson T290A con una pc y un pic y va de 10 funciona perfecto pero... ese utiliza comandos AT y ahora con los protocolos FBUS y MBUS y las tramas se te trabo mal la tortuga...

si alguien me puede hechar una mano se lo agradeceria ya que esto me trabo mal jaja


Probe con esto que lo saque de este foro pero... no me anda... se me apaga el celu... faltara algo antes de esto?

Las tramas para hacer una llamada son:

1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 60 00 72 D5

1E 00 10 01 00 21 00 01 00 01 09 00 31 00 35 00 33 00 31 00 34 00 32 00 39 00 30 00 39 05 01 05

00 02 00 00 01 01 41 00 76 23

La primera es una trama que debe ser enviada siempre antes de cualquier otra.
La segunda es la trama en si para realizar la llamada, lo que está en color rojo es el numero que marca en caracteres ASCII (seria el 153142909)
A lo cual el telefono responde:
1E 10 00 7F 00 02 01 01 1F 6C

Y vos le tenes que enviar:
1E 00 10 7F 00 02 01 03 0F 7E 


bueno gente gracias y espero me puedan hechar una mano...

un abrazo ramon


----------



## plba00 (Nov 3, 2009)

mira ver si te coinciden el pinado este con el q tu tienes, no vaya hacer q te este faltando algo por conectar, 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145967751/2f4bdb89/1100.html

postea resultados ok saludos


----------

